# Ice Cold Milk Picture Thread



## Ice Cold Milk (May 4, 2008)

Have a whole buncha photos, some recent, some old... 
I think today I'll start with the A's...
Avicularia versicolor, Aphonopelma hentzi, Augacephalus junodi, Avicularia spec. "Amazonica", Avicularia avicularia.

Let me know what you think, just an ordinary ol' point-and-shoot cam!


----------



## fartkowski (May 4, 2008)

Nice pictures
Can't wait for the B's


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 4, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Nice pictures
> Can't wait for the B's


I aint done with the A's yet. 

-=ICM=-


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 5, 2008)

*a's and b's and a p*

Aphonopelma seemanni, Brachypelma klaasi, and Psalmopoeus pulcher.
-=ICM=-


----------



## AubZ (May 5, 2008)

Nice Pics Matt.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 5, 2008)

Aubz, thanks!

P. murinus, gravid female.


----------



## LongDucDong (May 5, 2008)

Some dang nice pics! :clap:


----------



## No One (May 6, 2008)

Nice Pics there ICM. Always good pics..


----------



## SuperRad (May 6, 2008)

Amazingly done!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 6, 2008)

ah, so the South African's come out to comment, I see 

E. cyanognathus, 5cm juvenile.


----------



## AubZ (May 6, 2008)

Very nice.   Def gotta get me some of those.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 9, 2008)

*H. incei just molted last week.*

H. incei, female, sitting at about 8-9cm/3-4" (too fast to measure hehe)


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 14, 2008)

*P. fasciata and G. aureostriata*

Couple more of the breeding projects that seem to be nearing conclusion---


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 14, 2008)

That is one FAT grammy!!!! :clap:


----------



## HavocN (May 14, 2008)

That is a lovely looking  :worship:


----------



## daniel15 (May 14, 2008)

nice photos! looks like your G.aureostriata abou to give you hundreds of lil crawlers.goodluck!


----------



## No One (May 15, 2008)

That is one Fat G. aureostriata.
Hope she gives you alot of little slings.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 15, 2008)

That photo of the G. aureostriata was taken about 60 hours ago.  12 hours ago she began making rudimentary signs of an eggsac, just checked about 20 minutes ago and she's beginning to web an eggsac hammock.  

Pics will be horrible if I get them of her making the eggsac, as she's in the deep dark recesses of my "incubation chamber" (aka, a heated closet), and I don't want to disturb her too much.

-=ICM=-


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 15, 2008)

couple more a's and b's...

Brachypelma emilia, juvenile male, and A. avicularia, gravid (pretty sure!!) female.


----------



## daniel15 (May 15, 2008)

another one really fat spider! hehe she looks beautiful! looks like your gonna have some more slings.goodluck to you!


----------



## AubZ (May 17, 2008)

Congrats Matt, some nice new slings soon to come I hope.  Good Luck!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 22, 2008)

*Poecilotheria subfusca*

Juvenile


----------



## pinkzebra (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful spiders, great photos! Keep them coming...Good luck with the slings!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 9, 2008)

*Haplopelma hainanum*

large juvie / small sub-adult female H. hainanum


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 9, 2008)

*Lasiodora difficilis*

11-12cm legspan juvenile female, Lasiodora difficilis.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 9, 2008)

*and some more...*

Nhandu carapoensis (adult female),
Psalmopoeus cambridgei (SA male)
Chilobrachys fimbriatus (juvenile female)


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 11, 2008)

*Euathlus sp. "Red"*

7cm, sub-adult female


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 11, 2008)

*females*

more recent pictures of females in previous posts---


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 11, 2008)

*Avicularia spec. "Brazil" Amazon Purple*

The Amazon Purple, spiderling about 4-5cm legspan.  
This is the Brazilian variant, not the Peruvian variant.


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 12, 2008)

Great pictures Matt 
I really like your Euathlus sp. "Red".
One of my favorite genus


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 17, 2008)

*P. fasciata sperm web and A. geniculata*

Poecilotheria fasciata, mature male w/sperm web, 
and Acanthoscurria geniculata, adult female
-=ICM=-


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 17, 2008)

*Acanthoscurria juruenicola*

Juvenile


----------



## AubZ (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pics Matt.    That Subfusca looked really awesome.


----------



## SOAD (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice pics Matt! Would be nice to see more of your local T species also...


----------



## AubZ (Jun 21, 2008)

SOAD, we cannot keep local T's without permits and they are not that easy to get.


----------



## SOAD (Jun 21, 2008)

Didn't know that, thanks for the info!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 26, 2008)

*Parabuthus granulatus*

These are legal for us to keep ---
Parabuthus granulatus, 3 different color morphs (all from different regions of the Kalahari)


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 30, 2008)

*Stromatopelma calceatum*

Stromatopelma calceatum 
Sub-Adult Female


----------



## johnharper (Jun 30, 2008)

Those are some great looking tarantulas and scorpions. Whats the most commonly seen tarantulas in the wild in Africa?

John


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jun 30, 2008)

Depends where you are at... 
Down here we get a lot of Ceratogyrus spp. in the north of the country, 
while there's many (possibly 28+) different species of Harpactira throughout the rest of the country.  The ones I see here in Johannesburg are Harpactira spec. "Hamiltoni", and another Harpactira species which is just called the "golden brown", and an un-id'ed Harpactirella species is common around here.  (females max out at 3cm legspan).  Lotsa stuff to find round here that is pretty much non-existent in the hobby, but even if you live here it's harder than heck to find the darn things.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jul 1, 2008)

*Harpactira, Harpactirella*

Harpactirella sp. "Limpopo", adult female, about 2.5cm/1" legspan.  
As far as I know this is the largest they get.  

Also Harpactira spec. "Atra", sub-adult male. 

PS- please do NOT contact me asking me to get you these.


----------



## AlainL (Jul 1, 2008)

Ice Cold Milk said:


> Harpactirella sp. "Limpopo", adult female, about 2.5cm/1" legspan.
> As far as I know this is the largest they get.
> 
> Also Harpactira spec. "Atra", sub-adult male.
> ...


Very nice man:clap:


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree, very nice  
Are these guys a smaller sp?


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jul 2, 2008)

Ya, Harpactirella spp. are usually very small.  
I've seen mothers with egg sacs (yes they make egg sacs, not hammocks like some would say) in the wild around this size.  Largest Harpactirella sp. i've ever seen was about 4 or 5cm legspan, but was a different species from this one pictured.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jul 7, 2008)

*Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi*

This is one of my favorites in my collection.  
She is recently molted.  
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi, adult female.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jul 7, 2008)

*Nhandu colorativillosus and Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii*

Nhandu colorativillosus and Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii (A mantis local to South Africa)


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jul 22, 2008)

*P. cancerides and Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador II"*

My big girl, and my beautiful (relatively) freshly molted boy...


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jul 23, 2008)

*P. murinus slings, C. cyaneopubescens MM*

playin' around with macro and exposure settings ---


----------



## JennifuhC (Jul 23, 2008)

Your inverts are freaking beautiful.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 23, 2008)

Nhandu colorativillosus 
hopefully ill have 2 females looking like that..


----------



## AubZ (Jul 24, 2008)

Some great pics Matt.   Keep em coming.


----------



## Vanisher (Aug 3, 2008)

To Matt! Lucky you I love baboons! Have had a bunch of both Creatogyrus sp and Pterinochilus sp. /Johan


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Aug 4, 2008)

*Damon spp.*

I'm assuming these are a Damon species...  Aubz got me some WC specimens:


----------



## Luke Anthony (Aug 4, 2008)

wow you have some amazing photos and Ts


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Aug 4, 2008)

*Dipluridae and trap door??*

Probably going to make a thread in the 'other arachnids' forum to get some help ID'ing these---  The first 2 is a female Dipluridae, i think it's Thelechoris spp. (funnel web mygalomorph), and the last is some sort of trap door.


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 4, 2008)

I love the baboons. haha


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Aug 4, 2008)

*Another Pampho and transvaalicus*

Just loving this guy to bits--- growing fast (Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador II"), 
and a gravid female P. transvaalicus (hoping for lots, she gave me 45 babies last year!)


----------



## Banshee05 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, the damon spp. are for sure _Damon annulatipes_, wonderful, i need some, we should stay in contact with "peter" about that


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 12, 2008)

nice looking Ts.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Aug 14, 2008)

*Chilobrachys fimbriatus and Damon annulatipes*

got one of the whipscorpions molting, 
and one of my C. fimbriatus females is also freshly molted (she is actually quite blue in color, but couldn't seem to capture that!):


----------



## Tobarnis (Aug 14, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 14, 2008)

man looks like ur gunna have your hands full...of spiderlings
congrats!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Aug 22, 2008)

*Paraphysa parvula*

Mature male _Paraphysa parvula_
I got a new 'favorite' tarantula again


----------



## No One (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah he does look stunning .


----------



## x-fan (Aug 22, 2008)

Ice Cold Milk said:


> I got a new 'favorite' tarantula again


WOW!
That's one of the best looking tarantulas I've ever seen!!!  I hope you'll find a female for it and have hundreds of thousands cute little babies


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Aug 22, 2008)

ya, i've got 3 or 4 females for him in my own collection, and "No One" here on AB has a female freshly molted waiting for him...

here's No One's female ---
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=130679&page=2


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Sep 12, 2008)

*Damon sp, Avicularia sp. "Peru", L. quinquestriatus, and Uroplectes olivaceous*

Just learned some new lighting techniques, it's helping immensely!  

The Damon sp. is as of yet unidentified.  Banshee??


----------



## No One (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pics . always amazing..
how about sharing those lighting techniques


----------



## Skullptor (Sep 13, 2008)

Unbelievably gorgeous! This ones on the list. I hope they are easily available? 



Ice Cold Milk said:


> Mature male _Paraphysa parvula_
> I got a new 'favorite' tarantula again


----------



## Banshee05 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello,
tell me where is the place where you see that species? their are only 3 damon species in that area.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Sep 18, 2008)

forensics said:


> Unbelievably gorgeous! This ones on the list. I hope they are easily available?


Where you are, i don't think so.
Of course, they aren't too available here either  

I just had an egg sac that got eaten, but am breeding 2 other freshly molted females, more once they molt...


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 7, 2008)

*Lasiodora difficilis*

Using a different camera now.  It's a Panasonic Lumix FZ50 (very good for macro shots).  

roughly 15cm legspan female, in the process of eating.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 9, 2008)

*Grammostola rosea sperm web*

G. rosea RCF creating sperm web (this guy is about 9 months past his ultimate molt, and as you can see, he's still going strong).  
-=ICM=-


----------



## seanbond (Oct 9, 2008)

impressive guy you got i.c...


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 9, 2008)

*Ceratogyrus marshalli*

Ceratogyrus marshalli, straight horned baboon spider, 0.1 gravid

-=ICM=-


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice Ceratogyrus marshalli Matt 
I was finally able to locate a couple of these beauties 
Look at that horn


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 9, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Nice Ceratogyrus marshalli Matt
> I was finally able to locate a couple of these beauties
> Look at that horn


Ya, the horn on this one is quite large.  This one has i'd say... a slightly above-average sized horn.  
Did you manage to get something larger than a sling? Their horns start to show decently around 3" legspan.


----------



## Zoltan (Oct 9, 2008)

That is a truly amazing picture and spider, Matt. Good luck with the sac!


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 9, 2008)

Ice Cold Milk said:


> Ya, the horn on this one is quite large.  This one has i'd say... a slightly above-average sized horn.
> Did you manage to get something larger than a sling? Their horns start to show decently around 3" legspan.


I was hoping to get slings but I settled for 2 adult females 
They are about 4" to 4 1/2".
I love them


----------



## Scott C. (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, nice _marshalli_! Be nice if those were available more often... Cool buggers.

Nice pic, and good luck with the prego girl =)


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 14, 2008)

*Acanthoscurria geniculata, Avicularia versicolor*

My big female Acanthoscurria geniculata molted a couple weeks ago---
decided to take her out for some pictures while her abdomen is still flawless (going to mate her soon).  

Also 2 of my versicolor females just molted--- here's one of them.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't keep many birdeaters, so this girl's one of my largest terrestrials---
figure i may as well post a pic of me holding her for size comparison. 

Her leg-span is 18.5-19.5cm (just shy of 8").   My hand may make her appear small, cuz i'm a pretty big guy...  

I really like this spider (always have a special place in my heart for this species, it was the first species I kept years ago).  







-=ICM=-


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 14, 2008)

No One said:


> Great pics . always amazing..
> how about sharing those lighting techniques


Since this picture i have upgraded the setup, it is more functional for me now---

but this picture should give you the general sense of what i use.  High wattage lighting (1000+ watts), and a tripod for small f-stops with long shutter times.  

I never use flash anymore.  too difficult to get nice color balance with it. (i can't afford nice external flash setups).


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 16, 2008)

*Haplopelma albostriatum & Grammostola porteri*

Giving this female H. albostriatum a photo-op before she gets mated...
and throwing in the G. porteri (i'm not going to argue the ID, so let it go) since she needed to be done as well.  

Please forgive me for mimicking another ab.com member's style with borders  

-=ICM=-


----------



## No One (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks for the tips . 
your setup looks really nice. I think i must try something like that..
Nice h.albostriatum, hopefully she doesn't decide to eat the male


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice shots Matt


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 22, 2008)

*Euathlus sp. "Red" / Chile Flame*

Thanks for the kind words, guys!

Here's a re-do of something i've already posted...I feel it's necessary to repost this species because for one, it's a fresh-molted specimen, and also have the new camera which has given me better pics!  

Euathlus sp. "Red" (Chile Flame) female.


----------



## No One (Oct 23, 2008)

She's looking very Nice . How big is she now..
Mine are still tiny, but the one just molted and is starting to show a little bit of red .


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 23, 2008)

No One said:


> She's looking very Nice . How big is she now..
> Mine are still tiny, but the one just molted and is starting to show a little bit of red .


She's about 8-9cm (3.5") legspan now i think? 

Here's some new ones-- 
Harpactira hamiltoni (Gauteng Province) 
and an unidentified Harpactira species from somewhere in South Africa, unfortunately the owner can not tell me where it's from (it was sold to him as a king baboon...some dolt sold these as babies to pet stores all over town, saying they were Kings..      )


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 24, 2008)

*Grammostola aureostriata*

Some post-coital imagery---

This smaller female G. aureostriata just had a long mating session.  
She is 2 weeks post-molt.  Her furrow is still quite swollen at the time
of the photo, and upon closer inspection you may see that her genital opening 
may be a bit mal-formed this time!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 26, 2008)

*more G. aureostriata*

Some more Grammostola aureostriata / Chaco Golden Knee

adult female


----------



## Neuroticax (Oct 26, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## BCscorp (Oct 26, 2008)

Really nice pictures,,Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 29, 2008)

*Lasiodora klugi egg sac*

A long long time ago (february/march) I mated some L. klugi's for some friends... didn't expect anything as the female wasn't freshly molted.  well... October 1st she laid a sac and today we opened it (day 28) to reveal what appear to be a small number of healthy nymphs  .   

Probably one of the largest egg sacs I've ever seen, about 8cm at its widest point (it was slightly oblong).  Egg sac picture is on a grown man's hand, i think he's a member here, not sure!! And also pic of female, i'd say she's nearing 18cm legspan??  hard to remember...     and another pic with the contents before we sorted them and put them into the incubator.  

I guess the lesson to be learned is not to write off egg sac production, even when the breeding conditions weren't perfect, and the production wasn't timely!


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 29, 2008)

Holy crap, that's a huge egg sack.
Did you get a count on how many were in there


----------



## Apophis (Oct 29, 2008)

Dang, that's quite a few klugi's!  
Good luck with 'em!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 29, 2008)

There's a rough estimate of about 1200 actual eggs-with-legs, about 10-20% of the eggs haven't hatched.  i'd say a VERY conservative estimate would be 900 eggs with legs.  

We separated them into individual tubs, like talkenlate's incubation method, so i will probably be able to post some pics soon where the eggs are countable.  

i'm pretty lucky, i am being given a portion of the egg sac for helping breed and raise these babies (i didn't own the mother or father).


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 31, 2008)

*Brachypelma vagans*

Not the best picture- i try never to disturb T's makin sacs or scorps giving birth--

anyway this fits in with the whole "don't lose hope" on egg sac thing-  
This female was mated back in February of last year as well i believe.  I had given up on her since she was not fat and no egg sac had been produced quickly.  Surprisingly, she laid a very small eggsac the other day.  Unfortunately, it wasn't folded very well, and i am betting it will be dried out by the time I pull it.  
Thing that is interesting is that I mated her in August '07 and she produced a sac in October '07, then she molted and i mated her in Feb '08, and she waited until October AGAIN to lay a sac.  I think she is staying on a 'cycle'.  

Also thinkin' i'll throw in a pic of a freshly molted C. marshalli...just for fun.

So here she is:


----------



## Neuroticax (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice. :worship:


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 5, 2008)

*Poecilotheria fasciata, Holothele incei, Uroplectes olivaceous, N. cinerea*

Here's a general sample of some stuff, 
P. fasciata adult female (pics of her brood coming soon)
Holothele incei (eating voraciously since she was mated),
Uroplectes olivaceous (local South African scorpion),
and figured i'd get a pic of a lobster roach 

-=ICM=-


----------



## jb7741 (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice, how big is the H incei?


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 5, 2008)

*Xenesthis immanis, Acanthoscurria geniculata*



jb7741 said:


> Very nice, how big is the H incei?


She is about 8cm legspan (3-3.5").  The male was only about half her size!!  (no photos, but will perhaps post the video).  

Anywho--more pics:
Xenesthis immanis juvenile female, 
and 1.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata mating sequence.  

-=ICM=-


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 11, 2008)

*Aphonopelma hentzi*

Aphonopelma hentzi - 
a truly underrated tarantula.


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 11, 2008)

awesome pics and agreed aphlopelma hentzi's are uderrated ts


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 12, 2008)

*Paraphysa parvula*

This pesky female ate her last egg sac, but luckily, she has molted out while it's still breeding season.  So here she is: fresh molt P. parvula (common name Chile Burst??), and don't forget the back view, this species has a really interesting patterned abdomen near the spinnerets.


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice Matt 
your Paraphysa parvula is very cool.


----------



## Emilyloulou (Nov 13, 2008)

your spiders are absoultely gorgeous! i cant wait until my C.marshalli gets to the size of yours, and the GBB too!

im very jealous


----------



## dalitan (Nov 15, 2008)

nice and cool pics...i wish i could have the blue fang..


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks again for the compliments, guys  

So here's a new picture of a friend's A. versicolor juvenile, freshly molted, 
and I was VERY happy to see my D. annulatipes giving birth about 4 or 5 days ago.   (Yes, i know this is the T section...but I am making it my mission to help other people see how great 'other' inverts can be!)

-=ICM=-


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 24, 2008)

*Avicularia versicolor*

Another A. versicolor ----adult female this time.


----------



## Neuroticax (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome pic of the avic!

lol They look so dopey up close, don't they?


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 25, 2008)

Great pictures Matt


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Dec 3, 2008)

*Stasimopus sp.*

This is a Stasimopus species, known as a "cork-lid trapdoor spider".  
Female, approximately 6-7cm legspan.  
I'm having trouble ID'ing it to the species level, since i don't have exact locale info just yet, and the genus key is rather ambiguous with several species descriptions.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Dec 4, 2008)

*Megaphobema robustum*

Megaphobema robustum, juvenile male app. 8cm legspan
Getting this guy to lower his butt for this photo, even a bit, was a pain in mine.

-=ICM=-


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Dec 8, 2008)

*Phormictopus cancerides*

P. cancerides - Adult Female, molted in the last 10 days, 
and some weird stuff 

-=ICM=-


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 8, 2008)

what are those? roaches rolled up in a ball?


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jan 14, 2009)

*Singapore Blue / Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue" / Lampropelma violaceps*

Those things in my last post are actually pill millipedes - _Sphaerotherium giganteum_

New picture - 
Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue" / Lampropelma violaceps...whatever it's called....16cm female.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jan 14, 2009)

*Nhandu colorativillosus*

Re-doing the photo's for this girl, fresh molt and such, before she's to be bred again...

Nhandu colorativillosus, Brazilian Black and White adult female --- love the fuzz on this genus 

-=ICM=-


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 16, 2009)

*Wow*

Those are great...great...great


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice as always Matt.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jan 18, 2009)

*Acanthoscurria geniculata, Nhandu colorativillosus*

Thanks, folks!!  

Well - my A. geniculata female that was mated on November 5th has dropped an eggsac.  It took her about 30-32 hours to complete the entire process.  



Ice Cold Milk said:


> 1.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata mating sequence.
> 
> -=ICM=-




Here's a little update --- these photos taken in the past 24 hours. 



















And got my N. colorativillosus pair mated -


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 2, 2009)

*Augacephalus junodi & Phormictopus cancerides*

Here's a small female Augacephalus junodi - regular pose and threat pose.  
Also- attempt at mating my female to No One's male P. cancerides.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nice..I always enjoy seeing any photos you have taken.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 4, 2009)

*Lasiodora parahybana*

Hopefully this pic brings out the beauty of an otherwise under-appreciated tarantula!  
Lasiodora parahybana, 20cm (8") female, app. 3 years old.  

-=ICM=-


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 5, 2009)

*Heteroscodra maculata*

Heteroscodra maculata - possibly gravid female.  
This specimen belongs to user "Ceratogyrus".  
-=ICM=-


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 8, 2009)

*Unidentified species, & Ornithoctonus aureotibialis*

This specimen is un-identified... it appears, in my opinion, to be from the Phormictopus genus.  It is NOT Grammostola, Euathlus, Paraphysa, Brachypelma, Aphonopelma.  Anyone have any ideas??

Also- Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, large adult female.  This girl is SO difficult to photograph...


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 9, 2009)

*Parabuthus laevifrons, Ceratogyrus brachycephalus*

Adult male P. laevifrons-  local to the Kalahari side of South Africa, and an adult female Ceratogyrus brachycephalus - wild form.  The tarantula belongs to user "Ceratogyrus" here on Ab.com-  and we'd both like to point out the difference in horn shape between his 'wild caught' (recently molted though) female compared to the 'hobby form'.  My hypothesis is that the 'hobby form' is muddled with bechuanicus/darlingi...  (do an image search here for comparisons!)  enjoy!

-=ICM=-


----------



## No One (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice pic's as always. 
the Unidentified species, could it not maybe be a Trixopelma, can't find any where that says how big they grow, so i could be mistaken, your's looks pretty big and not sure how big Trixopelma grow.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 9, 2009)

Like I said Befor...YOUR AMAZING with a camera...Impressed with envie everytime I see your thread.


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice Matt


----------



## calum (Feb 10, 2009)

dude, that parabuthus shot is AWESOME!


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 10, 2009)

awesome pics! I like your nw terrestrial birdeaters. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Kimo (Feb 10, 2009)

That unidentified species is surely from genus Phormictopus and I have one adult female P.auratus that's looking like that if she is labeled right. Btw. great pictures.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 11, 2009)

*Augacephalus junodi  and Parabuthus schlecteri*

OG post deleted - 
someone on another forum linking to what I wrote in this thread onto another thread before i joined it (a ban-able offense on most forums!).  

Anywho - here's Parabuthus schlecteri, local to eastern South Africa.


----------



## calum (Feb 11, 2009)

wow, you were right the males are microscopic compared to the females... cool shots.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 11, 2009)

*Poecilotheria subfusca*

And some shots of one of my female P. subfusca specimens, about 2 weeks post molt - she's somewhere in the vicinity of 10-12cm (4"-5") legspan.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 11, 2009)

She sat still for this photo shoot? lol 
Great pics. :drool: :drool:  I think subfusca might be my fav. pokie....might. 
Are you going to try and breed her?


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 16, 2009)

*Poecilotheria rufilata and Poecilotheria regalis*



Protectyaaaneck said:


> She sat still for this photo shoot? lol
> Great pics. :drool: :drool:  I think subfusca might be my fav. pokie....might.
> Are you going to try and breed her?


Ya, once she gets out of her terrarium she is quite timid, and even petrified, I would say.  She sat still through the entire shoot.  
Yes, I'll be mating her.  I have 2 males sitting at 7cm and 2 females at 10-12cm.  


On to these photos - 
P. regalis and P. rufilata














-=ICM=-


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Avicularia sp. "Peru Purple" and Avicularia huriana*

A couple of my adult Avics - 
both of these are getting quite large.  
Someday i will spend money on more plants/objects for backgrounds


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 20, 2009)

Matt, 

Sorry I've viewed this thread so many times without leaving a comment!  Your photos are awesome!  I really like the variety in the backgrounds.  They are very inspiring to me.


----------



## tom cabuy (Feb 20, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Matt,
> 
> Sorry I've viewed this thread so many times without leaving a comment!  Your photos are awesome!  I really like the variety in the backgrounds.  They are very inspiring to me.


Nice spiders you have there!.

Also very nice pics!

One thing, your Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi isn't a E. pulcherrimaklaasi in my opinion. I have these species too. 

My pulcherrimaklaasi looks like this


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 20, 2009)

tom cabuy said:


> Nice spiders you have there!.
> 
> Also very nice pics!
> 
> ...


Hello,
I thought that species you have pictured was known in the hobby as Homoeomma sp. "Paraguay"?
I read that it was incorrectly sold labled as E.pulcherrimaklaasi.


----------



## kalvaer (Mar 19, 2009)

Those all look lovely! I must say though I wish I never found this thread. It now makes me want to get more T's know whats available locally


----------



## Vidaro (Mar 19, 2009)

awesome pics and pets just wondering which cam and lense are u using?


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Apr 6, 2009)

*C. cyaneopubescens*

Just got my new macro lens (Raynox 250) and an Olympus FL-36 flash, and this is the first specimen I've had time to photograph with my new toys... still working on how to use these things!!  
Specimen is 3rd instar..about the size of a US nickel.


Vidaro said:


> awesome pics and pets just wondering which cam and lense are u using?


I'm using a Panasonic FZ50!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Apr 30, 2009)

*Psalmopoeus irminia, Cyclosternum fasciatum, & Hottentotta trilineatus*

All using my new macro lens, Raynox 250 --
new female P. irminia (just mated before the shot), 
C. fasciatum 1" spiderling, and a local scorpion to NE South Africa, Hottentotta trilineatus. 

enjoy!

-=ICM=-


----------



## Apophis (May 1, 2009)

Don't you just love the Raynox?   I know I do!
Nice shots Matt!


----------



## Tunedbeat (May 6, 2009)

The Raynox is an excellent lens for the price.  

_Keep up the good work!_


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 6, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful photography.


----------



## WS6Lethal (May 6, 2009)

Those are great pics. Love the closeup of the foot!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, guys!! 

Now, without the Raynox - this one's a bit on the large side for that!!  
Harpactira sp. 'Northern Cape'.  
Similar to H. atra, but no red/orange on the abdomen...instead, some very nice gold banding on the leg joints, overall denim-blue colored body.  She was 10cm legspan.

-=ICM=-






(edit- re-posting photo for a larger size)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 10, 2009)

That's a really neat looking T Matt. Never heard of that genus before. :?


----------



## seanbond (May 10, 2009)

will you ship some to the us


----------



## Triggerman73 (May 10, 2009)

the blue fangs are amazing...i know they are aggressive but i don't know how aggressive or how bad the venom is, also, how large do they become?


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 10, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That's a really neat looking T Matt. Never heard of that genus before. :?


This genus is endemic to southern Africa.  see www.baboonspiders.de for more information.  It's currently under revision by Gallon.  
A. Dippenaar-Schoeman, however, has an older publication with regional information on certain species.  
http://www.survival-training.info/Library/Insects/Insects%20-%20Baboon%20and%20Trapdoor%20Spiders%20of%20Southern%20Africa%20-%20A.%20Schoeman.pdf






seanbond said:


> will you ship some to the us


Hehe...sorry - see the signature!!  



Now on to more photos:
B. boehmei, sub-adult male.  Loving my macro lens 
Grammostola acteon (pet trade name possibly incorrect?), adult female.
and Coremiocnemis sp. 'Java'.  This is the only name i was able to get out of 
the person who I bought it from.  It's possible the location information is wrong on this species.  Yes...it has mites (likely WC specimen).  

-=ICM=-


----------



## seanbond (May 10, 2009)

def joke dude


----------



## AlainL (May 10, 2009)

Very nice photos man, I love the Herpactira:clap:


----------



## fartkowski (May 10, 2009)

I love the Harpactira sp.
Very well done Matt


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jul 25, 2009)

*Ceratogyrus marshalli*

C. marshalli (Straight Horned Baboon - Mozambique)
Female


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 25, 2009)

I love the marshalli. My favorite ceratogyrus species.


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome pic of the P. regalis and the suntiger foot.


----------



## Loudog760 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sick thread!


----------



## patotxiki (Aug 25, 2009)

It seems that it has mites :? 













 P.S  Very nice pics


----------



## robertcarst (Aug 25, 2009)

You should of read the text before the pictures, he knows of the mites.


----------



## AlainL (Aug 25, 2009)

Your photos are incredible :clap:


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Alain!

Now on to a recent hatchout -  just a reference photo, quick and dirty of P. cancerides 1st instars molting to 2nd, 
and a local scorpion we get down here, near Hluhluwe, (Kwazulu Natal Province, South Africa).


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 24, 2009)

These are awesome pics man. Of course, you already knew that.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Nov 24, 2009)

*Brachypelma klaasi, Pamphobeteus sp. 'Ecuador II'*

Mr. Awesome, you should see how many of the pictures are NOT good... 

on to Brachypelma klaasi - freshly molted female, and a mature male 
Pamphobeteus sp. 'Ecuador II' (no common name?)


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 24, 2009)

All I can say is WOW.  Your pics are always top notch.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Koh_ (Nov 24, 2009)

great pictures as always.
i've never seen that uroplectes one. gorgeous looking.


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Nov 25, 2009)

Great shot on that Pamphobeteus sp. "Equador!" Like everyone else has mentioned, great photos, keep it up.


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*Phenomenal! Such gorgeous photos of gorgeous Ts! *


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 25, 2009)

WOW :drool: !!!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Dec 3, 2009)

*Brachypelma auratum, Brachypelma emilia*

Brachypelma auratum, Brachypelma emilia - Mexican Flame Knee and Mexican Red Leg, respectively.  
You can see the B. auratum was kicking a bit of hair - it's all over his carapace.


----------



## TheTsupreme (Dec 3, 2009)

Your pics are *F-A-B-O-U-L-O-U-S! *  Damn man keep up the good work !

Just wondering how you've got your species? are the hobby big there in Africa to or how did you do?


----------



## Stalker (Dec 3, 2009)

Matt. Your pics is amazing.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 3, 2009)

your pics rock! Great work! :clap:


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Dec 3, 2009)

*Avicularia purpurea*

Thanks for all the kind comments!  

On to A. purpurea.  
This little guy does indeed have mites...shame I only found out after taking pics with the macro lens 

TheTsupreme - Yes, the hobby down here is growing every day.  A few years ago we couldn't find much at all, but now there are quite a few people breeding things.  
We're a long way off from Europe, though!


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice Matt


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2009)

*Very pretty little guy! *


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jan 8, 2010)

*Holothele incei*

I found these little guys crawling around my communal H. incei tank the other day - always nice to have a surprise egg sac hatch without you even noticing  

H. incei - 2nd instar

Edit:  Adding D. annulatipes


----------



## Teal (Jan 8, 2010)

*Two of my favourites! Fantastic photos! *


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 8, 2010)

*It really goes without sayin'.....*

That you are Great with Tarantulas and cameras......

I especially Appreciated your Info on P. Pulcher breeding.......

It will Un-doubtedly help me be successful.........I thank you Sincerely Matt.:clap:

- Jason


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 9, 2010)

stunning pictures:clap:


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad y'all like them so far  

And more - 
Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador II", mature male 
and Psalmopoeus pulcher, 2nd instar macro photo.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet pics!...big fan of P. pulcher!


----------



## violentblossom (Jan 12, 2010)

Each of your pics is new and interesting! I love the variety of angles and props and such.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jan 13, 2010)

*Lasiodora klugi*

Not the most spectacular species to watch molt - but I have quite a few of these and about 8 of them were molting, so decided to get pics.  

Lasiodora klugi - Bahai Scarlet Bird Eater -  Juvenile molting to app. 6-7cm (about 2.5"-3") leg span.  
(Edit: added the first picture.  Pics are in reverse chronological order)


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jan 18, 2010)

*Hysterocrates sp. 'Hercules' PTN*

Supposed "hercules" baboon, mating.  Specimens are related, but we'll leave that argument for another day.  

She's a lot different from my H. gigas female in terms of leg IV's thickness - I will get pics of that sooner or later.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jan 21, 2010)

*Lampropelma violaceps*

A few quick shots of a friend's Singapore Blue female which I am mating.  Lampropelma violaceps / Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue" ... whatever you wanna call it! 
1st picture is right leg I.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome photos.  I really like the Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador II" picture.  Nice work man.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 21, 2010)

Fantastic shots!  You've completely sold me on this camera & the Raynox lens.  

You are going to add some myriapods to this post someday, I hope?


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 21, 2010)

*Absolutely Stunning!*

Do you have Pics of P. Reduncus also.......Do they have Psalmopoeus Langenbucheri on your continent ?

Wow, man - Wow! :clap: Thanx again!

- Jason


----------



## Teal (Jan 21, 2010)

*Amazing! Your work is astounding, as always *


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jan 22, 2010)

> Do you have Pics of P. Reduncus also.......Do they have Psalmopoeus Langenbucheri on your continent ?
> 
> Wow, man - Wow!  Thanx again!


Sorry, I don't keep either of those!  (I don't believe we have P. langenbucheri down here anyway). 
I am only breeding P. pulcher, irminia, and cambridgei.  



zonbonzovi said:


> Fantastic shots!  You've completely sold me on this camera & the Raynox lens.
> 
> You are going to add some myriapods to this post someday, I hope?


Well, this IS the "tarantula" picture forum... i try to keep non-theraphosid pictures to a minimum  

But here's some other stuff:
First two are _Scolopendra morsitans_ (Northern Cape, South Africa), 
3rd is _Popa undata_ (a local mantid)
and 4th is a _Bactrododema species_ (stick insect) - Kwazulu Natal Province, South Africa.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ice Cold Milk said:


>


Christopher Johnson, is that you?

Sick pics man, absolutely sick!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2010)

That last pic is awesome!   :clap:


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jan 27, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That last pic is awesome!   :clap:


Thanks for the kind words folks!  Unfortunately, that specimen died shortly after I got her and took pictures - Wild Caught and probably on her last legs anyway...*sigh*.  

On to Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty) and a very freshly molted Grammostola rosea RCF female.  She had babies exactly 3 years ago, she shed a few weeks after the egg sac was pulled...and didn't decide to shed again until a few days ago! Oh my!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Jan 28, 2010)

*Acanthoscurria juruenicola*

Now here's _Acanthoscurria juruenicola_ - the Brazilian Orange Banded Bird Eater.  This girl kicked just the slightest amount of hair, and now i'm suffering.  I now have welts/hives all over my face, neck, arms, and armpits.  Ugh, I'm in pain......

Enjoy the pics if you can!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! :clap:
Anastasia


----------



## Roski (Jan 29, 2010)

I love this thread. Keep up the awesome shots


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 4, 2010)

*Haplopelma albostriatum and Harpactirella sp 'Natal'*

Ok...so I went nuts with the H. albostriatum, she's just SO fun to photograph!  I will have to limit myself to only posting 3 images of her this time.  
She's an adult female who shed about 2 weeks ago so she's a bit on the skinny side.  

Also included is Harpactirella sp. 'Natal'  (just making this name up...it's from the Kwazulu Natal province in South Africa).  This female is about the size of a USA nickel, and she's the largest I've seen of this species.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 4, 2010)

*You realize just How much Joy and excitement...*

... That you bring Hobbyists, with images and thoughts from "Rugby Town", right?

Well, thanx again 4 pics......I'll keep my comments to PM's for ya now.......
...Otherwise I'll lengthen thread evry time you POST, LOL......AMAZING! :clap:

- Jason


----------



## crawltech (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice PZB pics!!....you dont here much talk about them that much these days....very under rated T, IMO.......i remember around 04-05,they were very popular...everybody had to have one!.....keep`em comin Milk man!...very


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 5, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> ... That you bring Hobbyists, with images and thoughts from "Rugby Town", right?
> 
> Well, thanx again 4 pics......I'll keep my comments to PM's for ya now.......
> ...Otherwise I'll lengthen thread evry time you POST, LOL......AMAZING! :clap:
> ...


I don't mind the replies to the thread   I'm really bad at saying "thank you" to each post though... (never been good at saying thanks...which reminds me I'm 8 months behind on my thank you's for wedding gifts, lol!)




> Very nice PZB pics!!....you dont here much talk about them that much these days....very under rated T, IMO.......i remember around 04-05,they were very popular...everybody had to have one!.....keep`em comin Milk man!...very


Ya, they are very rare here too.  I'm lucky enough that I bought a few off a guy who was selling his collection, but aside from that I haven't seen them for sale here either!  My male just matured and I'll be mating it to the female which is pictured... I have no idea where to start with prepping this species for an egg sac, I hope they are like curly hairs and just poop babies when you look at them funny.


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh man, consistently amazing photos!
thank you for posting.


----------



## Teal (Feb 6, 2010)

*If I hadn't just gotten an H. albo.. I would have died from jealousy! Those pictures are amazing!

And the other species you posted.. is darling! *


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 7, 2010)

*Holothele incei & Grammostola pulchripes*

Thanks for the comments, folks!  

Now to a little Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee) that just molted yesterday to 2nd instar, 
and one of my (hopefully gravid again) female Holothele incei (Trinidad Olive) females.


----------



## Ninth (Feb 11, 2010)

super, super, super.... thanks for all picture:clap:


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 18, 2010)

*Parabuthus schlecteri*

Now I know, once again, this is the tarantula picture forum, but this is my only picture thread.... 
So here's Parabuthus schlecteri, under UV light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 18, 2010)

Ice Cold Milk said:


> Now I know, once again, this is the tarantula picture forum, but this is my only picture thread....
> So here's Parabuthus schlecteri, under UV light.


This is my favorite T pic yet! Seriously though. That shot is amazing!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 18, 2010)

Superb shot!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Matt-

I know you've answered this before(I lost the link): which Raynox lens are you using?  Thanks, John


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 19, 2010)

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*



zonbonzovi said:


> Hi Matt-
> 
> I know you've answered this before(I lost the link): which Raynox lens are you using?  Thanks, John


I'm using a Raynox 250 macro lens attachment.  Cheap and effective!



This photo here is Psalmopoeus cambridgei, 1st instar nymphs in heavy pre-molt.  1 has molted already, just waiting on the others.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 19, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> This is my favorite T pic yet! Seriously though. That shot is amazing!


I agree, very nice.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 20, 2010)

*Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi & Poecilotheria subfusca*

2 Freshly molted girls-  
Poecilotheria subfusca (Ivory Ornamental) and Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi (Green Femur Beauty) (pet trade name variant).


----------



## syndicate (Feb 21, 2010)

Great Macro shots!


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 21, 2010)

The scorpion pic is absolutely awesome. I really like it.
As well as the Ts of course!


----------



## <3exoticpets (Feb 21, 2010)

Even though scorpions are not my thing- the Parabuthus schlecteri pic is beautiful!:clap:


----------



## Teal (Feb 21, 2010)

*Gorgeous, as usual! I really love the style of photos you take  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 22, 2010)

Man you shoot some sick photos. I love that paranuthus shot.


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 26, 2010)

*Brachypelma smithi - Mexican Red Knee*

Thanks, I'm glad the scorpion pic is going over well!  

Here's my most recent shots of Brachypelma smithi.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 26, 2010)

I love your pictures man!  

great stuff.

wish you would post them more often!  :clap:


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 5, 2010)

Amazing B. smithi shots! Is it possible to se picture of whole enclosure?


----------



## bravart (Feb 16, 2011)

hi there i just seen a picture of the Lasiodora Klugi and its such a nice spider in fact its gonna be my first 8legged friend this tuesday now i know this is a old post but i was wondering is there was anything you would be able to tell me about them cheers
       Dan ward


----------



## snakedreams (Feb 15, 2013)

Excellent photos.


----------



## Moonfall (Feb 15, 2013)

Excellent photos, wow! And beautiful Ts.


----------



## Gilberator (Feb 15, 2013)

Great thread. Loved the H. mac shots. They are so gorgeous!!!


----------

